# Muskingum River??



## mbjignpig (Apr 7, 2010)

Any reports on the mushkingum river bass around mcconnelsville/stockport area. I was planning to make a trip down there this weekend and havnt fished there in years.


----------



## FISHIN'JAY (May 21, 2010)

Good question. I'd like any reports on the Musky, going North out of Zanesville.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I am leaving tomorrow to go camping 10 min north of Marietta. I will be doing some catfishing all weekend. Anyone doing any good with cats right now?


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry I can't answer your question.  I wish there were more info on the Muskingum River also. Like a catagory of it's own. Ya just don't see too many reports so it's either great fishing and it's a secret, or not many people fish it and those who do are tight lipped. I like fishing it for Flatheads but you never know what the water will be like. I haven't made it there this year but hoping to very soon. Good luck......


----------



## dmk (Jul 30, 2004)

There is an excellent launching facility about 3 miles south of McConnelsville across from the county fair grounds. Muskingum River bass seem to line up in this order; 1st Kentucky Bass, 2nd Smallmouth and 3rd Largemouth. In the pool between McCon and Stockport there are some good places....on the west side of the river look for bedrock. On the east side about 4 mile downstream there is a small section of riprap next to the highway that usually holds bass. Going north of ramp the dam is a mile or so upstream and you can usually score a few bass on either side and also the occassional saugeye. As far as bait selection use whatever you normally use. As kid growing up in Malta I used to catch a lot of Channel Cats just below the dam (each one was good for a paddling since I wasn't suppose to go fishing by myself). I usually try to get down home and fish the Muskingum once each summer; this years plan also involves my High School class 50th yr. The pool above the McCon dam and below the Rokeby Dam has always been a dud for me. MOST IMPORTANTLY....check river conditions, a couple of the MWCD lakes that help control the river are 2 foot above normal and the rainfall around Coshton (sp) does not have the benefit of a holding lake. A couple of years ago I fished the river on Sat....rained that nite to the north....on Sun could not launch boat as ramp was under water...it changes that fast. Hope this helps.

DMK


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

At least here in Marietta, the Muskingum is stained again, just after it had gotten back to normal. Not terribly muddy, though. I haven't targeted catfish at all, only fished for whatever is biting at Devol's and Lowell dams. Personally, I've had a terrible time so far this year on the river. Never more than a couple of fish at a time, and they've all been small. But the majority of those have been dink largemouth bass, far more than what I'll usually catch in the tailwaters. Don't know if that actually means anything though.


----------



## Get the net (Feb 27, 2008)

Zanesville just got2-4 in. rain at 9:27pm. water might go up a bit


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Don't mean to hijack here but that's what I fear most about fishing the river. One needs to know what the water coditions are before traveling some distance to put a small boat on the water. The current is hard enough to deal with at some of the ramps below the dams when at normal stage. I hate getting caught in thunderstorms in the middle of the night. You just never know what is coming down the river in the dark. Guess I'll wait another week and see what that brings.


----------



## mbjignpig (Apr 7, 2010)

Got out sat and fished untill 3. THe river up and chocolot milk but managed to get into some fish. Caught 13 spotted bass the biggest being 16in and most being 10-12 in. only fished sandbars becuase it was calm behind them.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Well...I spent the weekend camping about a half mile south of Devols dam. Had a catfish pole out 2 nights, live gills, no takers. Guess I will try again another time. The rain did muddy up the water and the current was raging, I ended up fishing more horizontal to the bank than I wanted but the fish just weren't biting.


----------

